# Do all jobs suck?



## 2Milk

I'm terrified of never finding a job I can tolerate. 

I wouldn't mind a having a hard job, but I don't want a job were I dread going to work everyday. I don't want a job were I'm always nervous and worried. 

Do all jobs suck? I would love some replies from older members.


----------



## rdrr

being a pro athlete shouldn't be too sucky


----------



## WillYouStopDave

As a general rule, yes. Even payday sucks with most jobs because the money is already spent.


----------



## Zatch

I don't think so, at least for me. Then again, if you don't like the job starting out, that doesn't mean you'll never like it. I've only been working my first job for a year and I've gone from dreading it to loving every opportunity I have to perform.

Whatever fears you have about working, they could be gradually stamped out over time once you get in the groove of things.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

What made you dislike the jobs you've had? I quite enjoy my job.


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah they all suck in some ways. The difference between a job and a career is....at a job you'll be watching the clock, waiting for 5:00 to come. When you have a career you love, you'll be wondering how much more you can get done before 5:00 and how much you'll have to do on the weekend. And you love doing it.

I'm sort of in between. I like what I do. I feel like what I have could very easily turn into a career. I'm in outside sales but I'm not really a sales team member, I do a lot more than that. My boss doesn't hardly ever bother me after business hours, but if he calls and needs something he needs it from me _*now*_ and I have to be ready to get it to him. Now. And it had better be what he needs, it had better be right, the first time lol. I cannot, ever, under any circumstances, miss a call from him....it doesn't matter if it's at midnight (which, it never is) I have got to answer. I have to be responsive to calls, emails, texts. I have to get him the information, the answers he needs, now.

I also have a very generous 40 hours of sick time per year, but if I ever thought of using even one hour of that I'd be unceremoniously fired and replaced. Immediately. But I do get one week's vacation (which I'll actually get to use), and five days of personal time that will no doubt go to waste.

I also love going to baseball games, going to lunch, hanging out with my boss and I'll be honest I love baseball but I don't always feel like hanging out with my boss at Minute Maid Park. And his boss. And his boss. I got seats at MinuteMaid park a few weeks ago to a private suite, behind home plate that were well over $100 each, and it was fun, but I was also sort of at work.


----------



## KelsKels

If you have anxiety the answer is yes.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Depends on your psychological makeup and interests, as well as the people you're working with/for. I don't get anxious in crowds so I had no problem doing a job that allowed me to mostly tune out while working in a holiday resort. Physically active, but repetitive and predictable. Those are fine in my book. But I'm sure I lucked out, and it was only seasonal work.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I think most jobs suck, and for me, it's the underlying variable of working with people. People are awful.

But, I think that doing meaningful work, that intersects with something that you're good at, and genuinely helps someone else in a way that you feel is significant and important- that's a rare recipe for enjoying your job.

It's too late for me- I'm resigned to hate my job, and work through the drudgery until I die. It'd be depressing if I cared more


----------



## twitchy666

*I loved 'em all*

adored. 31 jobs

every one resulted in dismissal. The only thing I didn't like

I didn't like humans of their voice. That's the plughole

up the drain


----------



## Were

Yes.


----------



## AussiePea

Not all


----------



## nubly

Medical coding. But it also depends on the employer and co-workers. They can make the job suck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastShy

Not if you the boss or CEO.


----------



## Classified

I'm going to be my own boss in my next job. Otherwise, there are really bad jobs, and jobs that can have some good moments and bad aspects.


----------



## blue2

Most regular jobs are repetitive drudgery a trained chimp could do, and then if you actually are passionate about something and get employed doing that, then you usually have to be able to communicate with your employer and co-workers effectively ( hopefully their nice ) and be nice to customers to maximise productivity even if you have no interest in that sort of thing ...Oh and always be happy, being quiet and sad is a big no no ..... but honestly it mostly depends on your attitude towards life in general ..employers want happy robots ...


----------



## railcar82594

Most regular low wage jobs suck. I assume the anxiety and negatives at your work are due to other coworkers and customers. I can think of a couple of examples where I know of people who seemed ok with their job.

One was a girl in her mid 20's who was hispanic who worked at a factory where they made cardboard boxes. I guess she was fine with her coworkers since she had friends there and they were mostly of the local hispanic community working there. So sometimes it s a community or having work friends can help. 

Another example is a high school classmate of mine who became an accountant at her firm and now only has to work from home and meet up with higher ups maybe once a month 200 miles away. Of course, it requires a college education in a demand skill major, and then probably a good entry into a legit firm. Much harder for SA people to get into any of that. I failed myself with a stem degree. 

I had probably one year at work where I was fine. Till the layoffs. And then crappy and cliquish new people were hired which caused me trouble later on. I think in your case, I would finish up college and try to get into some higher skilled job and see how it goes from there. I didn't work in fast food, but I had jobs in retail and supermarket. Supermarket cashier was the worst for me.


----------



## Humesday

More or less, but some are more prestigious than others, which can help you out with most everything else in life. Men in particular are often defined by their careers or jobs or lack thereof, so ..... no pressure.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I love my job. Now if only I could do it....hmmmmm....event photographer isn't exactly anxiety friendly.

My job is to walk among the guests there, snapping pictures of them smiling and enjoying themselves, but as soon as they see my scared face and hesitant body language they either turn their backs on me or the whole group I'm trying to take a picture of suddenly stops smiling.....I mean cmonnnn, I'm the photographer, at least look at me for a sec and fake a little smile. But in the end it's me that is causing them to feel uncomfortable so....

In the mean time I do landscapes, the thing is landscapes don't pay me to take their pictures


----------



## BlackFlower

Have you thought of a nice, quiet job in a bookstore or small newsagents?


----------



## NovemberFog

Corporate environments are a social anxiety nightmare. Doesn't matter where you are in the hierarchy, you'll be obliged to speak up at meetings and present information to rooms full of people. The end of every shift feels like one more day survived and it becomes utterly mentally exhausting.

Then you've got the mandatory social occasions, team building events and office fun days: treats for normal folk but horrors to endure for people like us.

Some other types of work are less brutal. A friend of mine with a manual labour job enjoys the simple luxury of being able to go to work, do what he gets paid to do and go home at the end of the day. If people want to go for a pint together at 5 o'clock then they for for a pint. No-one is forced to socialise just because they happen to work for the same company.

Really though, the only truly safe option is to work for yourself. In this internet age, that's a more realistic option than ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zomb

Physical jobs are good. Even cleaning. It helps reduce anxiety
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LegendaryINTP

Physical jobs are good? They have more of a social demand than clerical. You're usually working in teams or have to collaborate with someone working close 4-12 hours. You usually have to be loud too to make yourself heard over machines or at a distance.

Clerical is good when you're sitting in an office doing something like printing shipping labels and taking them out to a warehouse. This is probably why they are harder to acquire than physical roles; they usually go to lazy relatives of management or seniority. All clerical typically has a high standard for social skills unless you're just a referral.

*Most articles and blog posts are dead-wrong about SA and INT careers. IT is extremely social even if you're an Admin; which has the least interaction. Programmer roles are only good if it's something like PIC programmer in some plant, but there is still a lot of communications and you can't be quirky or awkward at all. The rare examples that conflict with this are usually just quirky exceptional people who are actually good communicators; I can think of some security and kernel people that fit this but the rest are clean-cut social people.

Anything in STEM or academics is heavily dependent on social-networking to even get in unless you're just some high-percentile exceptional talent that gets past all that using a portfolio.

Old INT and SA gigs like book store and video store clerks are extinct. Something like a librarian requires a lot of social networking even with a degree. You're basically left with internet based re-sale and freelancing since physical contracting require you to sale face-to-face. Even the decent paying IT freelancing is typically only in brick&mortar contracts these days since third world workers will work at less than two-dollars an hour and nobody cares what the product is written in or the quality of coding.*

..............If you're quiet or awkward in the labor or especially the service industry be prepaired to do exponential work of those around you just to have a chance at staying employed. Unless you're just attractive and can compensate. Social currency is real.


----------



## SilentLyric

I think most do, you sell your soul to your company and the work is often boring and without any real meaning or passion.

working for yourself is probably best. that's why I'm always envious of those with creative jobs.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

It's always a part of how the system wants you to become their created character, cause the people have very common attributions and precalculated wages done by Quantum Artificial Intelligence. Your work settings are always active by the rules of how the world is governed by foreign creatures that readjust your knowledge as the system evolve, so you can always participate by following the duty as the created character. It never involves taking care of the Earth with one another, it's mainly involved through technological simulated sectors that has built in areas like an ant farm to look impressive so you can expand with the rest of the group.


----------



## Glycerin

yep


----------



## railcar82594

LegendaryINTP said:


> Physical jobs are good? They have more of a social demand than clerical. You're usually working in teams or have to collaborate with someone working close 4-12 hours. You usually have to be loud too to make yourself heard over machines or at a distance.
> 
> Clerical is good when you're sitting in an office doing something like printing shipping labels and taking them out to a warehouse. This is probably why they are harder to acquire than physical roles; they usually go to lazy relatives of management or seniority. All clerical typically has a high standard for social skills unless you're just a referral.
> 
> *Most articles and blog posts are dead-wrong about SA and INT careers. IT is extremely social even if you're an Admin; which has the least interaction. Programmer roles are only good if it's something like PIC programmer in some plant, but there is still a lot of communications and you can't be quirky or awkward at all. The rare examples that conflict with this are usually just quirky exceptional people who are actually good communicators; I can think of some security and kernel people that fit this but the rest are clean-cut social people.
> 
> Anything in STEM or academics is heavily dependent on social-networking to even get in unless you're just some high-percentile exceptional talent that gets past all that using a portfolio.
> 
> Old INT and SA gigs like book store and video store clerks are extinct. Something like a librarian requires a lot of social networking even with a degree. You're basically left with internet based re-sale and freelancing since physical contracting require you to sale face-to-face. Even the decent paying IT freelancing is typically only in brick&mortar contracts these days since third world workers will work at less than two-dollars an hour and nobody cares what the product is written in or the quality of coding.*
> 
> ..............If you're quiet or awkward in the labor or especially the service industry be prepaired to do exponential work of those around you just to have a chance at staying employed. Unless you're just attractive and can compensate. Social currency is real.


Very spot on in every point. I had to learn the hard way. Before that, I had hope I could get by despite the SA handicap. Sometimes it's pure luck finding a few work friends who accept the SA and poor social skills as long as they aren't let go or using you.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I always end up getting bored with my jobs. Even if they start out challenging at first eventually they all become a repetitive. Also, we weren't meant to sit behind desks all day in little cubicles. Not sure what my dream job would be but it wouldn't involve sitting on my butt all day.


----------



## LadyApathy

I've only had 3 jobs. I've always said 2 but technically it's 3 and should start saying 3 from now on. The firs job was a family owned business. My family bought jumping balloons, piñatas, outdoor tables and chairs and got a license to be able to rent these out to people. 

So, every weekend we'd get phone calls and people would want to rent our jumping balloons, tables and chairs for their parties and it was up to us to go to their houses and set everything up at their house. It was a lot of physical labor but I gotta say it's the best job I've ever had!!! 

Seriously, this job was the best and really well paying too. The best part about this job was that it was family owned, so I never felt anxiety working there. Sadly, my family doesn't own this business anymore because my dad hurt his his back doing it and jumping balloons weight a lot.

My second job was fast food. Taco Bell to be precise....hated it, hated it!

Third and current job is retail....absolutely loathe it. So, now I've come to realize that a family owned businesses is probably the best way to go cause at least you get to work with people who you're more comfortable with and you also make a lot more money owning your own business than you would elsewhere. Or maybe it doesn't even have to be a family business, it could also be a sole proprietorship where it's just your business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

